# Question about building HO tracks..



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi guys, 

I havent been here for a while. I have been very busy with my baby son (Toby - 4 months old and I enjoyed being a daddy) he is handful. I have a friend from my church asking about about tracks. I got him hooked on HO cars last fall. He wants to build one on 4 by 12 that's all he can use and he dont want to use screws or nails on tracks but he asked me if anyone ever use some kind of glue you put under the track and stick it on plywood then later on in future if he ever want to change tracks will it be easy to pry the track off and change again?? is it possible? or no way to do it? I cannot think of any glue will do that? home depot? I mean what kind of glue? any info would be appreciated!!! 

And one more thing. I went to flea market last month and found a BIG box of 1/32 artin tracks with pit stop stand, lapcounter, 2 porsche 911 cars, 20 feet worth of tracks (seems nothing missing) one car did work and another one all it needs was new contact brush and both works great! guess how much i pay for it?? FIVE bucks!!!!! whooooo. Oh man I had hard time looking for any HO cars and now I ended up finding this 1/32 cars and I set it up and played it with my friend its not bad and it was my first time to try 1/32 cars. Now I still prefer HO.. Maybe i ll just wait til my son get older and he ll use this. 

Please let me know about glue and tracks.

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Try thin beads of silicone caulk. Should be able to remove it from the track if you remove it. Problems can arise from securing plastic track to hard surfaces if the room temperature changes severely due to expansion/contraction of different material properties.


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Wes. The Silicone works well. I just did some on mine a few weeks ago and when you do make a design change at the last minute, it's a piece of cake to get off with a putty knife.

I got an Artin 4 Lane 1/32 track recently and have been having a ball on it. HO is our primary, but the 1/32 will be our rainy day, no play outside activity. Setup/play/teardown all in the same day.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OK which brand name silicone should he (my friend) buy ? or I just look for the name silicone on it and buy them? How many will he need to complete 4 by 12 tracks? Please correct me on this. it must be on plain plywood not carpet or anything? 

Thanks for the info guys!

Wes


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I have used two brands of silicone sealer-Permatex and Duro. I suggest using the Duro if you can find it. Holds well and is easy to remove from track and plywood. Permatex was a lot more work to remove. Had to use a putty knife to get the track off the table.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> GE Silicone II will work and it even comes in black.



Afxtoo,

thanks for the info. I will go to home depot and buy lots of them for myself and my friend Chuck. I am redoing my track again and this time I want to make it more smoother and help chuck to make one for himself. It's nice to have someone who likes HO!! its hard to get someone here in baltimore area.

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Wes, there is (or at least was) a lot of good racing happening not too far from you in the DC area. Check these sites out:
> http://users.adelphia.net/~derynilord/ http://www.mackenziesfolly.com/HORacing/rramat%20SJIintl.htm


thanks! I had no idea about them. I will check them out.

Wes


----------

